# New truck, and new plow. well used but new to me.



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Gearing up for winter i bought a nice White Cummins as my plow truck this season. sold the blue ram.









And picked up this nice boss plow last night for a grand to toss on the white cummins.


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thumbs Up Sweet I like it!!


----------



## hankhill (Jun 1, 2010)

Is your v10 an auto? (47re) how many miles are on the engine? reliable? I might buy a 3500 dually with the v10 auto but only has 73k miles

same for your cummins is it a slushbox?

I have a 01 24v with the slushbox, my trucks completely stock but dont trust the transmission

btw nice new toy, wish my cummins was that clean


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

yea both trucks are automatics, the v10 shares the same trans as the cummins does so its not bad.

As for the v10 its a great engine with tons of power, it will pull anything my cummins will with the same amount of ease it just uses alot more fuel lol, My v10 gets 5-6mpg towing our loaded down 18 foot landscape trailer, while the cummins gets 12-15 towing the same trailer. The v10 has like 110k on it i believe, with no real problems, just reg maintenance. stock trans as well.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

man, a grand for the boss! thats cheap! any mounts or anything with it?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

No but i picked a mount and wiring up on the cummins forum from a member for $250 shipped. 

so im only $1250 into this plow setup


----------



## hankhill (Jun 1, 2010)

THEGOLDPRO;1491796 said:



> yea both trucks are automatics, the v10 shares the same trans as the cummins does so its not bad.
> 
> As for the v10 its a great engine with tons of power, it will pull anything my cummins will with the same amount of ease it just uses alot more fuel lol, My v10 gets 5-6mpg towing our loaded down 18 foot landscape trailer, while the cummins gets 12-15 towing the same trailer. The v10 has like 110k on it i believe, with no real problems, just reg maintenance. stock trans as well.


thanks for your reply, good luck with your new truck


----------



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

Nice truck


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

nice truck need to add it to the sig


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking truck looks real clean


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks guys, being such a clean truck with no rust was one of the main reasons i bought it.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

like give you 1500 for just plow.....


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

$1800 and its yours


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

8 footer?


god damn 10 character requirement


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Still a Dodge.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

could be worse.....could be a ford....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Deerewashed;1491869 said:


> could be worse.....could be a ford....


you ct guys just keep sticking together and everything will be alright.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

lol us CT guys stick together.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Also got a nice shirt in the mail today lol, I took the pic in front of the mighty dodge just for grandview.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

High quality shirt on a hack


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

They do call me Benny the hack


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

I called the number on the shirt and some hooker hotline came on the phone....what kind of show are you runnin there grandview?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

That was his wifes voice btw. She has to make a living somehow, Scott spends all of his money fixing his ford when it breaks.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

THEGOLDPRO;1491884 said:


> That was his wifes voice btw. She has to make a living somehow, Scott spends all of his money fixing his ford when it breaks.


low blow my friend....low blow....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;1491884 said:


> That was his wifes voice btw. She has to make a living somehow, Scott spends all of his money fixing his ford when it breaks.


She makes the most off you.Charges for an hour and you finish before you get you fly down!payup


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Shows how much you know me, I never wear pants in my house. So it takes much less time.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Deerewashed;1491885 said:


> low blow my friend....low blow....


And yea it is a low blow, Im pretty tall and shes short, so she always has to get low.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Low and close to see it.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice new truck Gold!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

grandview;1491890 said:


> Low and close to see it.


Yea that's right shes far sighted.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice truck, your gonna love the Cummins. How many miles are on it? Its clean.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

120k............


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I'll give you $3k not a penny more.


























J/k, nice new whip!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice Ride, man...


Love them CTD's.....


Good luck with it.... hope you make some $$ this year.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

You 2 are cracking me up LMAO:laughing:

BTW nice truck


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

Mackman;1491927 said:


> You 2 are cracking me up LMAO:laughing:
> 
> BTW nice truck


^^^^^ x2

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Posts like this make these snowless days a little better. lol


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Someone should give them a morning radio show.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If GP was a real man ,he'll post a pix of himself with the other shirt I sent him! Front and back.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

grandview;1492411 said:


> If GP was a real man ,he'll post a pix of himself with the other shirt I sent him! Front and back.


I burned that shirt because it had a ford on it lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;1492422 said:


> I burned that shirt because it had a ford on it lol


Going to send you a Dodge shirt,but it was just sitting on the shelve doing nothing.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just finished an oil change good thing I had a rag shirt to use!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice Cummins. Does the Cummins or the V10 have more power?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

mercer_me;1493844 said:


> Nice Cummins. Does the Cummins or the V10 have more power?


They both feel about the same, the v10 has never had any issues pulling alot of weight. The difference is the v10 gets 5-6mpg while towing and the cummins gets 11-12 towing.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Putting the boss plow mount and wiring on the dodge.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

whats with all cummins people with the mirrors.:realmad: If you were pulling the trailer then i see but if not.....


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

durafish;1494443 said:


> whats with all cummins people with the mirrors.:realmad: If you were pulling the trailer then i see but if not.....


This truck is hooked up to a trailer 7 days a week in the spring summer and fall. the only time its not hooked up to a trailer is during the winter.

Also its not worth my time to put the mirrors down and re-set the mirrors so i can see out of them, every time i un-hook it from the trailer. The mirrors are not power so its a pain in the ass to adjust them every time.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

yea i figured it was for a trailer. Its just funny how all dodge people have their mirrors up just to have them up.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

If i had power mirrors i would fold them down each time, but i dont, so im not going to spend the time to adjust them everytime i use it while its not towing.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

i see if theres a point to the mirrors which their is then i see and i would do the same thing.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice rig GP- good luck with it


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks man, got the plow mount on the truck today and got all the wiring sorted out and ready to go on. Another couple hours running the wiring and we will be golden.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

durafish;1494443 said:


> whats with all cummins people with the mirrors.:realmad: If you were pulling the trailer then i see but if not.....


What big mirrors ?


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

haha! that thing is mint. i was talking about the 94 to present cummins


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Plows on!


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

I guess you didn't win the Boss Sweepstakes either lol


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

lol nope. Now i just need to wire up the control box for the Spreader.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome lookin truck. Get a fuel pressure gauge on it ASAP, the lift pumps take out the VP44 all the time.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Yea i got a new vp44, a raptor 150 pump and a fuel guage installed not long ago.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Not as fun ribbing you now that you got a real plow and not that Curtis!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Yea except for the fact that i have 2 other boss plows on my other trucks.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Yea like i said 2 other boss plows lol


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;1496820 said:


> Yea i got a new vp44, a raptor 150 pump and a fuel guage installed not long ago.


Very nice, now tune that sum*****. LOL I can't believe how clean it is, nice truck. Very jealous.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I have been looking for a powerpuck.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a guy locally selling one for $100. Ill see if his add is still on craigslist


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

cool thanks.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like its gone but there is an Adrenaline for $500 in NH.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I dont really wanna toss too big a programmer in it because i dont wanna grenade the trans lol. Thats why i was looking for a power puck, it only gave it like an extra 150tq.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah lots of good reviews for the powerpuck.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Just bought this sweet little Curtis spreader, its 1/3 yard, with a 3.75 hp engine on it, gonna toss it in the red ram so he can sand some driveways, and small parking lots.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

looks good! was it originally used in the back of a utv of some kind?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

No my buddy has owned it for a number of years and ran it in his f250

Here is a pic from Curtis's website of it in a pickup.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

oh just wondering because i seen them in john deer gators before


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

You can see the one i bought has an extended chute on it unlike the one on Curtis's website.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Curtis..


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

LOL you know i love curtis, if i cant have a curtis plow ill have a curtis spreader.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

THEGOLDPRO;1509032 said:


> LOL you know i love curtis, if i cant have a curtis plow ill have a curtis spreader.


I love Curtis myself they really do make great products!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I would take a curtis over a boss. all day long


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Mackman;1509291 said:


> I would take a curtis over a boss. all day long


Yeah! I would too never have had a problem with my Curtis and its going into its 7th winter


----------

